# How to strip cadet boots



## Ranger12 (20 Dec 2004)

Hello how do i strip my cadet boots my CO told me 2. i heard just put the boot in hot water but that seem like it would melt the bottom of the boot the kinda plastic stuff? anyone? thanks alot    and im a Air Cadet with 909 in westbank b.c i just got Cpl the other day


----------



## alan_li_13 (20 Dec 2004)

Do it in your shower, put it under the hottest water that comes out, and give it a good brushing with a toothbrush or ur boot brush. The rubber sole is pretty tough, its resistant to alotta wear and tear, including heat.


----------



## Ranger12 (20 Dec 2004)

k thanks how long should i keep it under the hot shower for? and how can i tell that its all stripped


----------



## sgt_mandal (20 Dec 2004)

You don't really have to do it under the shower, just under hot running water. You could do it in a sink, if your mother lets you lol. Just keep it under until the polish is all off. You'll be able to see it just melt off the boot.


----------



## armygurl_557 (20 Dec 2004)

In My corps they taught us that rubbing alcohol (yes really) and your boot brush is the easiest. It worked for me so unless you have the old boots then it wont ruin your boots, and i dont even think that it would wreck older boots, unless they are from the 80's..

                                                                           Caroline


----------



## SavSC2004 (20 Dec 2004)

make sure its RUBBING ALCOHOL, one of our cadets used something else and it turned the leather on his boots white.


----------



## primer (20 Dec 2004)

I have seen cadets using BUG JUICE and steel wool. I wouldn't recommend that.Hot water will do just fine


----------



## armygurl_557 (20 Dec 2004)

What did that Cadet use? like Peroxide? Ammonia? White Shoe Dye?.. My boots are my pride and joy.. I would die if anything ever happened to them!! Your boots should be the Best thing in Your uniform!! My officers would have my head  if that was me, if they got to me before my RSM did!!  I pity the Poor Cadet..

                                                                                Caroline


----------



## armyrules (20 Dec 2004)

Yeah like people said keep it under hot water and brush at them with a tooth brush and It'll be fine good luck


----------



## cpl-cam (21 Dec 2004)

My one word of advice is keep the inside dry! It's unbelieveably hard to dry it out and if you don't dry it out it smeels musty (or maybe it's my feert that smell musty). Also if it's tough to see if it's stripped or not just scratch it with your finger nail and see if there's any polish under your nail.


----------



## SavSC2004 (21 Dec 2004)

My advice:   If you don't want to risk runing your boots then just do it the long and hard way.   Melt the polish off with hott water, buff them afterwards with your boot brush to fill in any knicks or scratches aaaaaaaand then haul out the kiwi cloth and start buffin some more!   And don't use your saliva...use water with the polish.   Depending on what you eat the saliva could actually strip the boots all over again.     :-X

Have fun!
~Sav


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

The water isn't much better than the Saliva, because unless your using like fresh spring water,than the fluoride in water nowadays can ruin your boots as well. So either way, your boots are going to get messed up. And just to let you know, both ways take 5 or 6 years of intense polishing to make a really big difference.


----------



## alan_li_13 (21 Dec 2004)

> What did that Cadet use? like Peroxide? Ammonia? White Shoe Dye?..


"Malibu Coconut flavoured Rum. It's seriously corrosive, Maaan" ;D


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

WHAT IN THE HELL POSSESSED HIM TO USE THAT!?!?!?! I mean COME ON!! That is by far the stupidest thing a cadet has ever used to strip his boots..


----------



## alan_li_13 (21 Dec 2004)

Lol, calm down, i'm joking. And besides, that stuff is waaay too good to be wasted like that. (not that i would know)lol.


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Dec 2004)

You shouldn't joke about things like that.. That scared the CRAP outta me.. and That stuff is really good and like 50$$ a Pop, so yeah if i was that kids sister, I'd kick his Ass..


----------



## Burrows (22 Dec 2004)

I prefer a nice dark lager but to each his own...a true scotsman I be... (Politically Corect side:  Moderator doesnt condone underage drinking but sometimes its hgihly enouraged   )


----------



## Big Foot (22 Dec 2004)

Wow, underage drinking doesn't happen around here. Anyways, I've been told shaving cream left over night takes the polish right off your boots and leaves them as black as ever. And they smell good too! I did it once last year, boots came out fine after.


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Dec 2004)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Wow, underage drinking doesn't happen around here.



Underaged Drinking happens everywhere down here. Lots and Lots of it at the schools. But if you dont drink when your young, when you get older it becomes such a shock and you can't take it and end up getting alcohol poisoning or MAJOR hangovers. So where its allowed, to an extent. there not exactly trying to get us drunk.. *My messed Up City Life*

                                                                                            Caroline


----------



## Excolis (22 Dec 2004)

put your boot over a kettle and steam the polish off.   then just rub the polish in like you would normally.  i am asuming he said to strip the boot because of cracks, or bubbling in the polish from before


----------



## Scott (23 Dec 2004)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> Underaged Drinking happens everywhere down here. Lots and Lots of it at the schools. But if you dont drink when your young, when you get older it becomes such a shock and you can't take it and end up getting alcohol poisoning or MAJOR hangovers. So where its allowed, to an extent. there not exactly trying to get us drunk.. *My messed Up City Life*
> 
> Caroline



Where on earth did you get this information? You can get alcohol poisoning and a monster hangover no matter how much you drink or how young you start! There is a damn good reason why we have legal drinking ages in this country (19 except for Alberta, Manitoba and Quebec, IIRC) I hope you're not trying to advocate or condone underage drinking, especially in a *Cadet* forum seeing that, with the exception of members from AB, MB or PQ, none of you will be old enough to drink during your Cadet careers. Even for those in the provinces that allow drinking at 18 it's not allowed in Cadets, read the excerpt I provided from the CATO's. Perhaps there should be some searching done on subject just so you can see where underage drinking in Cadets can land you - RTU mean anything? And just who is providing the booze to you? Also looked at your profile, 14 years old, sorry, WAY TOO YOUNG TO BE DRINKING! Anyone who provides a 14 year old with booze ought to be drug into the street and shot. Kids and booze do not mix and, yes, I have seen first hand the results - never good.

Excerpt:
CATO 13-23 OAIC 13-23
SECTION 2 â â€œ ALCOHOL POLICY 

13. Consumption of alcohol by staff or cadets
during cadet activities shall not be tolerated.

14. Within this policy concerning alcohol,
cadets regardless of national or provincial
definition of an adult, are required to conform
with the direction provided.

21. Regardless of age or provincial legislation,
cadets including staff cadets are prohibited from
purchasing alcohol, being under the influence of
alcohol, consuming alcohol or having alcohol in
their possession while engaged in cadet
activities.

25. Cadet authorities must ensure that
organizers of social events for adults, to which
cadets are invited, shall arrange for cadets to
have access to non-alcoholic drinks and that the
policy of no drinking by cadets is understood by
the hosts and cadets. Regular Force members,
CIC and other Reserve Force members and
civilian instructors employed in support of the
CCO at these social events shall not consume
alcoholic beverages.

Read the whole thing here, how it relates to CI's/CIC and definitions: http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1323_b.pdf

Here's a thread that should be paid attention to: http://army.ca/forums/threads/20096.0.html

In closing, underage drinking has nothing to do with polishing boots whatsoever so let's get it back on topic or this thread shall be locked.


----------



## q_1966 (24 Dec 2004)

Yes, lets get back on topic

- Shawn


----------



## bossi (24 Dec 2004)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> Underaged Drinking happens everywhere down here. Lots and Lots of it at the schools. ... So where its allowed, to an extent. there not exactly trying to get us drunk..



Sorry - there's no way I could let this one go by ...

There are quite a few civilian laws against providing booze to minors:  
http://www.apolnet.org/actpacks/ans_you.html

And, anybody involved with cadets who breaks these laws will get a free tutorial on QR&O's, especially the one about convictions under the Criminal Code of Canada and getting their predator ass punted out of the CF.


----------



## sgt.pongo (10 Jan 2005)

it is rely bad we went from strippinmg boots to drinking. but i like the fact that this topic is on stripping boots because i was told how and then i was told not to do it and then i was told to do it. so i just did not do it because it involved heating a spoon and yeah so now that this topic is here i am gunna stip my boots the way it says in here. wow i hope it works because man my boots are NASTY. i mean to say that they are really really bad. >evil boots lol.


     sgt.pongo


----------



## condor888000 (10 Jan 2005)

I you can, I'd get someone to show you, I've seen some messed up boots...


----------



## sgt.pongo (15 Jan 2005)

dont worry i will


----------



## chriscalow (16 Jan 2005)

What happened to the days of asking your section commanders these kinds of questions?  Or better yet, why aren't the section commanders teaching this kind of thing in the first place?  Is this not the kind of things they are there for?


----------



## sgt.pongo (16 Jan 2005)

i dunno all i know is that i am a section commander...but my corps did not do a very good job at teaching us back in green and red star


----------



## my72jeep (16 Jan 2005)

That subject has been dealt with.

~Moderator


----------



## my72jeep (16 Jan 2005)

Sorry but in 25 years I never had to strip a pair of boots and I'm only on my second pair, the ones I was issued in 88


----------

